# Solved: How to embed SWF



## pinso (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello peole,,,
was out for quite a while,,,,,recently i had this idea of posting threads with having SWF embeded in the thread itself, so that people will get a better idea of what my problem is. I know video has to be flv n converted to swf,,,,(correct me if i m wrong)
Last two days i searched n found people wanting to embed swf videos in their forum or website,,,,
Is it possible for me to embed the swf video file in any forum,,,,
or in this forum.
IS IT POSSIBLE....

SO FAR I H MANAGED TO UPLOAD SOME VIDEO FROM "www.swfcabin.com/ ",
WHICH IS A FREE SWF VIDEO HOSTING SITE.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

pinso,
xxx.swf doesn't seem to be a permitted extension
[see attached pic]

it seems the MORE the number of extensions permitted on a site - the MORE problems people have
we already have a number of people having problems with scripts, java, etc in their browsers - [in that NOW 'scripting' is used on the site]  

and i am not so quick to be one of those that say that the code writers for the browsers are just getting to sloppy - nor to believe that many of those having the problems they are, are 'sloppy' or risky surfers

example:
http://forums.techguy.org/site-comments-suggestions/842151-having-trouble-seeing-tsg-pages.html

sure don't recall having the numbers of these type of problems a few years back 

if you peruse the malware and security forums here on tech guy - i think you will come to a similar conclusion such as i did:
there seems to be a DIRECT correlation between those surfing many of these 'media-type' and 'social' sites which permit these extensions and then show up in the malware forum here on tech guy for help

so not trying to be nasty or anything, but this is SUPPOSED to be a tech site - [and NOT a media site] 

different solution to your question:
how about just posting your vid to youtube or such, put the link in your post, then for those that WANT to look - they can go there?


----------



## pinso (Jun 20, 2009)

daniel_b2380 said:


> pinso,
> xxx.swf doesn't seem to be a permitted extension
> there seems to be a DIRECT correlation between those surfing many of these 'media-type' and 'social' sites which permit these extensions and then show up in the malware forum here on tech guy for help
> so not trying to be nasty or anything, but this is SUPPOSED to be a tech site - [and NOT a media site]
> ...


Thnks for answering,
It doesn't seem to recognize this extension, here's the video i wanted to upload or embed http://www.swfcabin.com/open/1248544471, yes i agree maybe media sites allow hosting of swf video n not social sites, anyways i thought showing a flash video would be more approriated then simply uploading picture,,,,no pun intended; i will simply insert the link on the thread , n people will a good idea from their... like i did above.
Thank u daniel_b2380, for shedding some light,,,i m happy to know ....


----------

